# San Diego Hunters



## Newreddog (Sep 13, 2012)

I am 3 days away from picking up my new best friend! This is my first bird dog and I am stoked. I want to do it the right way and am looking for any advice you have to offer. I have done alot of research and read a few books but im looking for someone that has done this before that could lend a helping hand.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum Newreddog, any questions you may have just ask and no doubt you'll get answers here. Don't forget to post some pics either when you get your pup ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

break to bird - then break to gun - start mine at 10wks old - never to young to learn - do it right and you have a hunter for life!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome Newreddog, as a first step, check out a fellow Californian's blog if you haven't already, at .............. http://redbirddog.blogspot.com.au/ ................It's a great read.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome newred!

I'd suggest joining the South Coast Vizsla Club. There are many members in the San Diego area and do training days together. 

http://www.scvizsla.com/

Good people. Several of our dogs are in So. Cal.

Have fun!
Ken


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/sunset-over-southern-california-field.html

Welcome and have fun. 

http://sportsmansridgehuntclub.com/hunt-packages/

Southern California's finest pheasant, chukar, and quail hunting.

Anza, California
phone (951) 212-0183

RBD


----------

